# Join pokemonCraft



## Guider (Jul 16, 2010)

its another great website like this 1 go 2 www.pokemoncraft.com oh and visit my website 2 http://thebhangout.webs.com/  oh and say tht u were referred 2 by Guider on the game and on the forum say u were referred 2 by Guider456   k everyone


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 16, 2010)

the first isn't my sort of thing, so I won't comment.

the second deserves my usual comment: pointless.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 16, 2010)

Content {where?} {I don't understand.}

{English}{school} {You can have this.}


----------



## Guider (Jul 21, 2010)

hello everyone i will include screenshots of the game asap k just be patient


----------



## Guider (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry for double posting here are some details about pokemoncraft it is and will be a free forever mmorpg Massive Multi-player Online Role Playing Game        you also don't need 2 download anything for it  it also has all of the pokemon on the Pokedex and it shows where 2 catch them how many people have them etc. it also has a chat where u could speak almost any native language but you have 2 speak that language in that specific chat. it also has 2 different kinds of forums Turkey and English  the game also has it where you can see who's on the top 100 who is online how many people have registered for the game. it also has a market where you can buy items in a shop sell them buy items in the bazzar sell items buy pokemon sell pokemon trade  oh and when some pokemon evolve by trading you don't need 2 trade u need 2 just go 2 ur team and click evolve pokemon by its image k. oh and u can also change stuff on your profile for example the avatar pokemon the character image your email password etc. oh and you can see which maps are done for ex. we have some maps of kanto and sinnoh done. oh and it also has a message box for your pms also k. here are some screenshots of the game.


----------



## Guider (Jul 21, 2010)

here are some screenshots


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 22, 2010)

did we mention that we don't care unless you give us a convincing reason to?


----------



## Guider (Jul 22, 2010)

here are some links in case you don't believe me    


Pokemon Game
Pokedex
Online Pokemon Play Pokemon







oh and did i mention  

  advertise pokemoncraft on other forums and etc. u could also get an awesome pokemon 2 oh and you can catch 3 legendarys on there latios latias and mespirit k


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 22, 2010)

did I mention that we don't care unless you give us a convincing reason to? it would seem I didn't.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'll just continue to wait for POL.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jul 23, 2010)

Why should I join your game? What makes it any other Pokemon MMORPG I could find on the internet?


----------



## Guider (Aug 4, 2010)

please watch here for tutorials of pokemoncraft and videos why you should care  

http://www.youtube.com/user/PokemonCraft


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 4, 2010)

You just killed my bandwidth with those huge-ass pictures. 

Are you happy now?


----------



## Guider (Aug 4, 2010)

what those it take to please you people


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2010)

crorect speeling grammer wuld hlep oh ad u cant


----------



## Guider (Aug 5, 2010)

th difference is  best the best MMORPG out there and so far it is remember it's not anything like PWO you don't have to download anything it's free!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 5, 2010)

ti sin't


----------



## Guider (Aug 6, 2010)

sorrry typo i meant this *it's aiming to be the best MMORPG out there


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 6, 2010)

you know perfectly well that's not what you meant. just give it up, and actually do something other than advertise.


----------



## Guider (Aug 9, 2010)

you want more detail then fine check it out for yourself ill have you know it's ranked #148,779 on alexa toolbar and over 80,000 people play pokemoncraft 

so it's your lost buckko when pokemoncraft is #1 don't come crying to me saying you missed out on all the fun.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe it's supposed to be "loss" not "lost". Also it has a long way til it's number one. Tell me in three years when it becomes 147,000. 

Also why is sreservoir ill?

Capitalization  is fun.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 10, 2010)

...how am I ill? apart from the fact that I forgot this:

how many times have I mentioned that we don't care unless you give us a convincing reason to? nah, can't be more than zero.


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 11, 2010)

Guider said:


> so it's your lost buckko when pokemoncraft is #1 don't come crying to me saying you missed out on all the fun.


One of these words is more important than the others. When. It's not very well ranked at the moment which indicates at one of three things.

1) The advertisements might not be good enough, so you're not getting enough visitors.
2) The game itself isn't very good so no-one is promoting it.
3) Both of the above.

Either way, you need to to step up your game. Find out exactly what's wrong with it. Ask your already existing members for suggestions to improve. One thing I would suggest is using less Sugimori and Anime art. Maybe try getting people to draw stuff like it for you? The main thing though is try and make it different from other MMORPG's on the web. Most Pokemon games I could find via Google have IV and EV systems, lots of sites have Private Messaging and Chat Boxes, pretty much every game like this has rankings. Try and think of original features to attract more members.

However, you don't have to take my advice. You can choose to ignore me if you want, but I'm just trying to help.


----------



## Guider (Aug 11, 2010)

its not my site and pokemoncraft has most of those things if you wanna see who made it then join pokemoncraft


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

Guider said:


> its not my site and pokemoncraft has most of those things if you wanna see who made it then join pokemoncraft


nice try. |:


----------



## Guider (Aug 11, 2010)

aw man you caught me


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry sreservoir I was commenting on the fails at grammar, I know I am not perfect myself, but holy shite. They said "ill" instead of "I'll".


----------



## Guider (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm so no one likes pokemoncraft hmm...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 5, 2010)

and we will continue to not like it. hrml.


----------



## Guider (Sep 11, 2010)

why not theres nothing wrong with it it's hardcore made for advanced players and so far the site has  100,000+ people signed on there


----------



## Wargle (Sep 11, 2010)

I've played this game before. Guider is telling the truth. It is awesome.




*NOT.*


I hate this game. It's a cheap knock-off of Crater. Don't waste your time people.


----------



## Guider (Sep 11, 2010)

crater is worthless doesn't even work oh and did i mention pokemon craft's   

alexa toolbar rank is #98,965


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 11, 2010)

wi mite b moor kunveenced if u tpye prprly


----------



## Aisling (Sep 11, 2010)

What the hell is an Alexa Toolbar and what makes Pokemoncraft better than the 98,964... whatever-Alexa-Toolbar-lists above it?

Pokemoncraft is basically just an online version of the Pokemon games that you can play with a bunch of strangers. Does it have custom areas? Custom Pokemon? I'm guessing not, since none of you kids have mentioned any. That's all you can say about it that would make anyone interested. And clearly, most, if not all, of us here are not. Quit embarrassing yourself and go play your game if you think it's so awesome, you're not going to be getting any referral points from here.


----------



## Guider (Sep 12, 2010)

i'm not only doing this to bring more people but im also doing this  to get a pokemon for advertising pokemoncraft


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 12, 2010)

...you just don't get it, do you?


----------



## Guider (Sep 12, 2010)

ido get it its not that it's just all you people crave for is finished easy completely wrong MMORPG's that are not based on the DS games this 1 is and it's awesome but since patience is a virtue you people don't have your all just fools read it in black and white so let me tell you something you're missing out on a lot of things


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2010)

let me put this in the simplest terms possible...

*We don't care.*


----------



## Flora (Sep 12, 2010)

Technically, Pokemon MMORPGs generally _are;_ the main plot of the games is catching, training and battling Pokemon, and that's the general gist of 90% of Pokemon MMOs


----------



## Solstice (Sep 12, 2010)

The fact is, we don't care. You can't make us join. If we're not joining, you should just quit, and go annoy some other Teacod-eating group.


----------



## Missile (Sep 13, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> let me put this in the simplest terms possible...
> 
> *We don't care.*


----------



## Solstice (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not even going to waste more time here. I'm suggesting the same for everyone else, and I hope a mod locks this SOON.

So, recap of thread: PokemonCraft has been posted a few times. No one cares about it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 13, 2010)

hey, guys! it's one thing to critique a site and say why you don't like it, but repeatedly posting that you don't care or you're not joining it is another thing completely. If you actually _do not_ care and _do not_ want to join the site, _do not_ post in the thread. 

also:


			
				Xero the Echidna said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to waste more time here. I'm suggesting the same for everyone else, *and I hope a mod locks this SOON*.


we cannot be everywhere at once. If you have a problem with what someone's posted, there's a handy little report button at the corner of each post. It looks like this: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Please _use it _instead of magically expecting us to know if there's something going wrong. Do not post in the thread calling out someone else for breaking the rules, do not post telling the mods to lock a thread. There are two stickies on this already.


----------

